# Desktop Publishing on Mac



## britkev1 (Jul 19, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody has any recommendations for free or cheap desktop publishing software for OSX? I am looking to create a newsletter which will eventually be distributed in .pdf format. Any help and guidance is much appreciated. THANKS.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

OpenOffice (free)

Print --> PDF --> Save as PDF

Open up Acrobat and print.

For actual "desktop publishing" you'll need to lay out some cash. The industry standards are QuarkXPress and (shudder) Adobe InDesign. Neither is for the faint of heart or the lacking in training. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You can run scribus @ http://www.scribus.net/ which is more of a "true" DTP solution.

There is also Page Plus @ http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/software/PagePlus/

Although I can't vouch for its quality or features as I haven't used it.

And if your projects are a single page, there is also the lite version of iCalamus @ http://www.icalamus.net/icalamus/index.php?lan=en
(Fully featured for single page projects)


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

Also, consider RagTime Solo (version 5.6). Free download. Excellent program and true higher end publishing capabilities.


----------



## davidanders (Dec 30, 2006)

Pages in iWork from Apple for $79 is interesting.
http://www.apple.com/iwork/
.


----------

